# Leaking at lower radiator hose



## Joeplus4 (Aug 12, 2019)

I have a 2012 LT. Recently replaced radiator hoses. Now it appears I have a leak where lower hose connects to thermostat outlet. Since it uses a clampless connection not sure how to tighten this up. It seems to only leak after stop and go driving not really highway. Not a huge leak but it has me concerned.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Joeplus4 said:


> I have a 2012 LT. Recently replaced radiator hoses. Now it appears I have a leak where lower hose connects to thermostat outlet. Since it uses a clampless connection not sure how to tighten this up. It seems to only leak after stop and go driving not really highway. Not a huge leak but it has me concerned.


So, the replacement hose should have a oring in there. Mine leaked if I moved it by hand, I replaced the thermostat assembly and it fixed it. I was worried it may blow off or something, so I opted to fix it immediately.


----------



## Joeplus4 (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks did you use an aftermarket part or oe.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I used a Dorman, it was built better then the OEM and has thicker plastic: Dorman OE Solutions 902-808 Engine Coolant Thermostat Housing https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CS3JOGC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_J7yuDbQ09BZRF

It bolted right up, comes with new seal.


----------



## Joeplus4 (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you it's on the way


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Joeplus4 said:


> Thank you it's on the way


Nice, let me know if you have any questions, just did it a few months ago. Be sure to check oring on the pipe when you take apart.


----------



## Dmalave17 (2 mo ago)

Just replaced my thermostat after noticing my coolant was leaking through there, than connected everything back together now i have a leak on the lower hose, someone please help


----------

